# for music listening....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello. I have a Yamaha RX-A1040. How would I go about listening to music via USB or Youtube through my towers and subs x2?

how about my towers, center and subs x2?

I tried 2.0 but only ONE sub is working on this option.

what listening options would give me this? thx.


----------



## azz7686 (Jun 2, 2015)

use usb input and listen with 2 channel should give you both subs unless you don't have them both enabled if connected to internet put in the ip address of your receiver and add /setup.


----------



## azz7686 (Jun 2, 2015)

also all channel stereo theres an app for this also if connected to internet


----------

